# Body Fortress Creatine



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Has anyone used this stuff?

Is it any good?

Cheers,


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Body Fortress was the first creatine I ever used. Almost makes me feel nostalgic. I found it ok at the time but there's much better out there.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

That's Holland and Barret's own brand, right?


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

I aint sure, but it was on half price sale so I bought two tubs of 1KG for just under £40 

Should last me a while!


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Probably better stuff out there but it will work and for the price i don't think you can go wrong! i was told that their protein was no good but i used it and had good results!


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

I stil have half a tub of that stuff left, Its ok, it does the job!


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Seems like everyone has had good results from it then 

Happy with that, and it was 2 for the price of 1 so can't complain


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

fits said:


> i was told that their protein was no good but i used it and had good results!


I found their protein vile. It had a oily, gelatine texture, gave me a bloated, gurgly stomach and the taste (i got the strawberry one) was rank, exactly like the antibiotic amoxillyn.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah i used it when i first started aswell... creatine is creatine imo... if its cheap and dont make u sick and feel some gains...buy it


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah, i used that stuff aswell, cheap and chearfull. It worked so why not!


----------

